# PTO Detachment



## headdrone (Oct 4, 2013)

I am having problems detaching a shredder from Kubota. Supposed to pull the shredder's shaft from the PTO with ease but it is firmly attached. Any tips for this novice operator?


----------



## Papasmirf (Oct 3, 2013)

headdrone said:


> I am having problems detaching a shredder from Kubota. Supposed to pull the shredder's shaft from the PTO with ease but it is firmly attached. Any tips for this novice operator?


On the implement's shaft near the end that's attached to the pto there should be a "button" that you must push on to unlock the driveline from the pto shaft. Hope this helps.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

what Papasmirf said!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Mine has a collar that pulls back to release the ball detent.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Some do, but the button is more common.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I wonder how he made out?

No further questions, so I guess he found what he needed.


----------



## headdrone (Oct 4, 2013)

Sorry for the lack of response. Internet not available. All the responses were a big help. Found the metal collar under the plastic cone on the shredder. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know that you actually were helped by what you were told. So many get advice and disappear leaving us to wonder.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

headdrone said:


> Sorry for the lack of response. Internet not available. All the responses were a big help. Found the metal collar under the plastic cone on the shredder.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


Fantastic! I admit that I beat and pried on my PTO shaft and even swore a few times before I realized there was a collar that pulled back to release the ball. I just mentioned it because a button is fairly easy to see whereas the collars are not so obvious. Thank you for letting us know!


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

*Maybe we should share*

Think maybe we should tell him, that a hydraulic hose, has a sleeve you pull back to unhook it, too. Hate to see him beat it like someone else would have done, (oh, sorry tractor beam) lol.


----------

